# TS SuperSled QUESTION



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am building a SuperSled in order to increase the accuracy my cutting repeatable angles on identical parts, that goes without question. Looking at the SuperSled that has adjustable fences for setting those angles from 0 (or 90 depending how you look at it) up/down to just how many degrees?

In other words, what would be the MOST USEFUL greatest angle away from 90 degrees that these adjustable fences should be able to attain? I am trying to determine just how far apart to place each pair of T-slots apart on either side of the blade. Is there a point of diminished returns or no real value after a particular angle?

FWIW, it looks like 6in apart would get me around 68/22 degrees depending how you read it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

then you shuold be covered Mike since 22½ , 30 , 45 , 60 is the most comon used 
the 12 degree angle you only have from end but I kknow you can work your way 
around that if you need to use that angle

if you have other questions then look at Jim Bertelsons superslede or ask him I know 
he has thought of anything on his or at least know what he has to do if and when a job 
has to be done he can´t do with his 

good luck with yours 
Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Mike
I agree with Dennis


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

AFTER I built my 'Super Sled' it occurred to me that putting the slots/t-track parallel or even at a 45 degree angle to the fence (rather than perpendicular) would add versatility to this sled. Sometimes I have trouble getting a clamp close enough to the blade when cutting small parts. I think this would also address your miter angle as well. Has anyone done this? I remember seeing one that had curved slots which looked very useful but can't remember where I saw it. Just some thoughts before you're committed to the 90 degree slots/tracks.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

gfadvm,
You must have been watching my first couple of attempts at routing straight lines that looked like Ss. ;-)
All I can say is that pushing a 1/4in bit through 3/4in ply is a challenge to keep the piece against the TS fence while using my TS router extension.

Anyway, I have put the slot pairs at 6in apart (parallel to the blade). At this distance I can get the adjustable fence(s) from 90 degrees to the blade down to ~20 degrees (calculated since I have not completed the project yet). Since you mentioned "different slot angles",... maybe I could put a short dog leg on one of the slots to bring the adjustable fence even closer to parallel?... Hmm…

Even just an inch of a dog leg inward (on the outer slot) might give me an additional 5 degrees or more… I am building the sled base using 3/4in ply so it is quite sturdy. I really don't think I will be needing o cut small pieces that are over 1 1/2in thick so I should be good to go with blade height.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Mike, I routed my slots with the router out of the table (trapped between 2 guide boards clamped to the sled base). I thought about using the table but this worked better. Good luck and I promise you will enjoy this build. I use mine every day. The most critical part of the build is getting the fence PERFECTLY square to the blade. Eagle Lake Woodworking has a great video on building the Super Sled if you haven't already been there.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep, been following the Eagle Lake Woodworking videos. That said, my first routing mistake came when I was spending TOO much time following instructions and NOT thinking. The video uses 5/16in-16 T-bolts, and I have 1/4-20 T-bolts! DOAH! That was actually OK because I also messed up the bottom recess routing as well… oh well good practice piece. ;-)


----------

